# Looking for Hippie music



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm making a youtube playlist and i'd like to have some input on some real 60s counterculture, psychadellic songs.
Heres the link.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe Ten Years After, The Doors, Infected Mushroom


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Love - The Red Telephone


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

One of my favourite albums is Deja vu, by CSNY, some great hippy tracks on there. Carry on.
What was that one by, i think, the small faces..ichygoo park or something.. then anything from the beatles magical mystery tour...i could go on...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

FoXS said:


> Maybe Ten Years After, The Doors, Infected Mushroom


Awwww yeah!! Ten Years After- "I'd love to change the World"

The Doors- " The Crystal Ship"

Cream - "White Room"

The Rolling Stones - " Paint it Black"

The Guess Who - "These Eyes"

Jefferson Airplane - "White Rabbit" "Somebody to Love"

The Youngbloods - "get together"

Soundtracks: Forest Gump, fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Great stuff Lisa, love those tunes

Talking soundtracks, of course its Easy Rider for counter-culture, although I always preferred Steppenwolfs Magic carpet ride to born to be wild.

And of course, Brando will be familliar with early Floyd.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Ohh, and one of favourite songs from that time is Pictures of Matchstick Men by Status Quo


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

re: soundtracks and counterculture, The Graduate (simon and garfunkel).

Hello darkness my old friend
I've come to talk with you again...


----------



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

jethro tull - aqualung
donovan - colours
cat stevens - peace train, father and son
joan baez - farewell angelina
bob dylan - love zero minus, mr tamburine man
the beatles - here comes the sun, dear prudence, savoy truffle, helter skelter, i am the walrus, lucy in the sky with diamonds
john lennon - mind games, god
the mamas and the papas - california dreaming

those are the best

donovan - wear your love like heaven
donovan - hurdy gurdy man
janis joplin - summertime
the who - sparks
simon and garfunkel - america
jimi hendrix - all along the watchtower
the doors - indian summer
the beatles - come together

i'll add more as soon as i remember some


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

Love- "Alone Again Or"
13th Floor Elevators- "Roller Coaster"
The Misunderstood- "Children of the Sun"
Iron Butterfly- "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"
Graham Nash- "Military Madness"
The Kinks- "Sunny Afternoon"
King Crimson- "I Talk To The Wind"
The Hollies- "Bus Stop"
Television- "Marquee Moon"
The Velvet Underground- "Beginning To See The Light"


----------

